
BabyZoink: semi-unique name generator - ivey
http://babyzoink.com/
======
ubernostrum
For better results, see "Baby's Named a Bad, Bad Thing":

<http://www.notwithoutmyhandbag.com/babynames/>

------
joshsharp
Most of the names it comes up with are anywhere between stupid and downright
abysmal. "Laylord"? Yikes. It even recommended "Dad", that'd be an interesting
name for a child.

------
jluxenberg
Reminds me of this article on The Daily WTF, it's the same concept applied to
database IDs: [http://thedailywtf.com/articles/the-automated-curse-
generato...](http://thedailywtf.com/articles/the-automated-curse-
generator.aspx)

~~~
ramanujan
Unless they had severe space constraints, they should have used multiple words
from an English lexicon rather than Markov chains, kind of like Amazon's
payphrases.

~~~
woadwarrior01
There's an RFC for that. RFC-1751 <http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc1751.html>

------
sysctl
_BabyZoink is the place to come for unusual and new names._

If you want your child to be beaten repeatedly at school, yes.

------
ivey
They should do one for startups.

~~~
fnid
There are plenty.

------
iamwil
So why is this interesting?

~~~
bugs
Because there wasn't enough annoying parents who think they cleverly named
their child.

------
jrnkntl
I can't tell if these names are for girls, boys or both.

~~~
Ysx
Clintina for a girl, Fleen for a boy.

